# Stock Notice: Sony A9 Body at B&H Photo



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 25, 2017)

```
The brand new Sony A9 “professional” mirrorless camera is now in stock at B&H Photo.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">24.2MP Full-Frame Stacked CMOS Sensor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">BIONZ X Image Processor & Front-End LSI</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">693-Point AF System & 20 fps Shooting</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Blackout-Free Quad-VGA 3.7m-Dot OLED EVF</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Internal UHD 4K Video Recording</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">5-Axis SteadyShot INSIDE Stabilization</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">3.0″ 1.44m-Dot Tilting Touchscreen LCD</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">ISO 204,800, Silent Electronic Shutter</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Built-In Wi-Fi/Bluetooth, Dual SD Slots</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Integrated LAN and PC Sync Terminals</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://bhpho.to/2qkeSv7"><strong>Sony Alpha a9 Mirrorless Digital Camera in stock at B&H Photo</strong></a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

